# Lime Green Stalky Grass/Weed?



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thoughts on what this is?


----------



## CP3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Following because I had that in spots too.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd call it orchard grass.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yep, it's orchardgrass.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Orchard grass for sure. Got this same crap. Contaminated KY31 seed.


----------

